# Should Parents Be Charged W/ Child Neglect For Enabling Their Children to Become Obese?



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2017)

We know obesity causes diabetes, heart attacks, strokes, blood pressure problems, painful joints, skin problems, diminished ability to play sports, run, walk and generally feel good. 

We know it's epidemic.

Small children can't bring harmful foods into the house. If the parents bring it in or refuse to encourage healthy eating and exercise , should they be forced to attend Child Nutritional classes to save their children from disease?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2017)

I voted no, the parent's shouldn't be charged at all for letting their children become overweight, in many of those situations the parents are also.  When the child is old enough to make their own choices, then they can modify their diets by choice.  I don't like the idea of any citizens being 'forced' to do anything, unless they are locking the child in the closet and starving them which would be abuse, then it's nobody's business.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2017)

No, but I sure don't like it. Selfish and irresponsible.  Their pediatrician ought to give them a fire and brimstone lecture about it.  Habits you develop early on are hard to break.

I don't like to see it with overweight pets, either.


_ETA:_  The poll was added later and asks a different question than the original post. I didn't vote "no" in the poll.  Didn't vote at all.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 5, 2017)

When I lived in Ohio, my doctor told me she had two pre-teen sons.  1 was too thin, the other overweight.  She would buy hi-density food for the skinny one and lo-cal for the overweight one.  As soon as she left the room, they traded food.  They liked what they liked.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2017)

A former co-worker and his wife(both quite obese) have a son who is also obese, not a big shocker.  The strange thing is that they are both RNs, have college degrees, work in the healthcare field where "healthy lifestyle" and "good nutrition" are NOT foreign phrases.

Their son is at a disadvantage socially, and will struggle with weight his entire life.  He will be at elevated risk for a whole host of ailments that are avoidable(mostly), with lifestyle changes.


They love their son, would do anything in the world to protect him, to give him the best chance in life.

I don't know what the answer is, but I don't think that making them into criminals is the right solution.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2017)

Today's Obese children will help solve the overpopulation problems in the future...most of them won't live long enough to run up the numbers substantially.  However, enroute to their early "demise" they will probably run up huge medical bills, and live a life of misery.  A major share of a parent's responsibility, IMO, is to raise a child to be a healthy responsible adult.  Given a choice between drinking a glass of water, or a can of sweet soda pop, for example, most kids will choose the pop.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Today's Obese children will help solve the overpopulation problems in the future...most of them won't live long enough to run up the numbers substantially.  However, enroute to their early "demise" they will probably run up huge medical bills, and live a life of misery.  A major share of a parent's responsibility, IMO, is to raise a child to be a healthy responsible adult.  Given a choice between drinking a glass of water, or a can of sweet soda pop, for example, most kids will choose the pop.



I voted to research more. I agree with Don; it's a terrible problem for young children today and feel they desperately need help. 

The problem is, how?

(BTW, Sorry I re-worded the question. It seemed redundant to repeat. This being my first poll, I thought it was looking for a rewording, I thought it meant the same thing.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't think that parents should be charged any more than fast food companies, soda bottlers and snack companies.

I do believe that we need to stress more exercise, healthy food choices, etc...at home and in schools starting at a very young age.

I also believe that when we finally crack the DNA/genetic mapping we will also see that one size doesn't fit all when it comes to diet and exercise.

This is another complicated and frustrating example of how we Americans have lost our way in the modern world.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)

Yet, it's the parents who bring home the fast food and sodas for the small children. I can't blame the companies for what parents buy for their children. I feel the parents just don't understand.

No, I don't want parents criminalized. But the more I think about it, Child Protective Services might get involved with getting parents the classes they need, to save their children's lives. 

They get involved with other types of neglect harmful to children, why would protecting children from potentially fatal illness be excluded? 

Aside from this and I don't mean to go off topic, but I have to mention Bea's cartoon above, hit a nail on the head!

 I saw a documentary yesterday about people being more obese in poor neighborhoods than more affluent ones. Why? Because there are no supermarkets close enough, so many relay on bodegas for snacks and sodas.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2017)

Overweight  parents seem to raise overweight children.  Perhaps we should be targeting the parents and the kids will follow them.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> Overweight  parents seem to raise overweight children.  Perhaps we should be targeting the parents and the kids will follow them.



You're right!  It's not the kids fault that the parents will not follow proper nutritional habits.  A good solution, IMO, would be to charge the Obese a substantially higher premium for their health insurance.  Smokers have had to pay extra for insurance, for years...because of the inherent dangers associated with smoking.  Obesity, and its side effects account for over 30% of our total health care costs...perhaps if the Obese saw their premiums jacked up by 30 or 40 percent, they might not be able to afford to spend so much on diet soda and other junk food.  There are probably a few people who have a legitimate medical reason for gaining weight...thyroid problems, etc., but the vast majority gain weight because they spend their time lounging in front of the TV while consuming snacks....and their slovenly habits cost the nation over 200 billion dollars a year.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2017)

No, I don't think they should be charged with child neglect, which can bring lifelong consequences because of the criminal record.  I also strongly disagree with the government being involved in how we conduct our lives.  I think child neglect charges for obesity could have far reaching ripple effects -- do we criminally charge parents of children who fall off their bikes and break a leg, or who commit criminal acts, or who act up in school, or are too skinny, or who use drugs or a zillion other things?  In principle I see the point about the obesity question, but I do not think criminal charges are the answer.  Nor do I think we need the police in our faces for every thing we do.

I think a better way would be to require parents of obese children and their children to attend some classes on nutrition and weight loss and the lifelong dangers of obesity.  I think it is sad when a child is obese, because that's something they will probably drag around with them forever. 

As an aside, I am amazed at how many folks do not know much of anything about nutrition, calories, and so on.  I was recently in a group where that subject came up and I was shocked at some people's lack of knowledge in this area.  I thought everybody had a fairly good working knowledge of what makes you fat and what doesn't, because we are continually barraged with information about eating healthy foods and so on, but evidently not.  Or maybe I feel that way because I'm interested in the subject and pay attention.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> No, I don't think they should be charged with child neglect, which can bring lifelong consequences because of the criminal record.  I also strongly disagree with the government being involved in how we conduct our lives.  I think child neglect charges for obesity could have far reaching ripple effects -- do we criminally charge parents of children who fall off their bikes and break a leg, or who commit criminal acts, or who act up in school, or are too skinny, or who use drugs or a zillion other things?  In principle I see the point about the obesity question, but I do not think criminal charges are the answer.  Nor do I think we need the police in our faces for every thing we do.
> 
> I think a better way would be to require parents of obese children and their children to attend some classes on nutrition and weight loss and the lifelong dangers of obesity.  I think it is sad when a child is obese, because that's something they will probably drag around with them forever.
> 
> As an aside, I am amazed at how many folks do not know much of anything about nutrition, calories, and so on.  I was recently in a group where that subject came up and I was shocked at some people's lack of knowledge in this area.  I thought everybody had a fairly good working knowledge of what makes you fat and what doesn't, because we are continually barraged with information about eating healthy foods and so on, but evidently not.  Or maybe I feel that way because I'm interested in the subject and pay attention.



I agree with everything you said in the first paragraph Butterfly.  But I don't think parents or children should be 'required' to attend any classes.  Suggested to attend maybe, but not required.  I think a lot of people know what food and drink can make them gain weight, but they have to want to eliminate those things from their diet, that should be their personal decision, IMO.

Even back when I was a kid, my parents knew what was healthy and what wasn't.  I was skinny then, so weight wasn't an issue with me or my siblings, but luckily my mom didn't have soda in the house except for ginger ale, and sweets were limited.  Back then of course, fast food places weren't that common, but if they were we wouldn't have been eating there.  Stay at home mother took care of the meals except for an occasional eating out at a restaurant.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 8, 2017)

You guys make some good points re:  nutrition, etc., but in this state where recent statistics show the adult obesity rate is at 30%, and the figures aren't much better for children and teenagers, there's an additional factor that's equally important, if not more so.  Eating habits are absolutely outrageous.  Individuals of all ages either "graze" throughout the day and night, or consume nothing til they can't stand it anymore and then binge.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 17, 2018)

I always want to make a Citizen's Arrest, when I see a woman with her morbidly obese five year old, in tow.  At a restaurant, a few days ago, this woman, who was actually fairly sleek and good looking, had her five year old with her.  The kid was about three feet tall and one-hundred pounds, or more!  This is truly child abuse, no doubt about it.  To be brutally honest, here, it does seem that minority folks tend to have these morbidly obese kids more than others.  I guess it goes along with ignorance and poverty, although the restaurant we were in was not an inexpensive place to eat.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 17, 2018)

I voted no. If charges were brought against a parent then the kid would see something shameful with being overweight. There are better ways.


----------

